# My Grey MK1 Audi 1.8T 225 Quattro with MTM bits



## Basscube (Jan 2, 2012)

Hi i am new to this forum thought i would show some pics of my MK1 Audi tt quattro. I am new to Audi and can honestly say i love this car. It has upgraded turbo, re-map, front mounted intercooler, full exhaust system with sports cat, upgraded 6000k xenons (since pic) and a few MTM bits. Apparently according to the previous owner was tuned by MTM and is running 350bhp but seen as i have no proof of this can't brag about it. All i can say is it is quick but not driven a standard TT to compare it to. Am hoping to get it on a rolling road at some stage soon. I am based in Milton Keynes and will be interested in their are any local meets in and around my area.

Let me know your thoughts on my car 

Mark

pics of my matt black alloys here.

viewtopic.php?f=2&t=259225

Pics of my liquidTT guage showing 273bhp and 351lb/ft torque

viewtopic.php?f=2&t=257391&p=2214126#p2214126


----------



## Adam-tt (Apr 3, 2010)

Any pictures of the engine bay


----------



## Basscube (Jan 2, 2012)

Will get some  what power is yours running bud? looks lush btw


----------



## Adam-tt (Apr 3, 2010)

Around the 280bhp mark


----------



## Basscube (Jan 2, 2012)

nice  what sort of 0-60 do you get with that?


----------



## Basscube (Jan 2, 2012)

Couple of pics of engine


----------



## Adam-tt (Apr 3, 2010)

Basscube said:


> nice  what sort of 0-60 do you get with that?


not really sure to be honest I tried once when it had stage 1 power and I got just under 6secs never been one for 0-60 runs


----------



## Basscube (Jan 2, 2012)

O RIGHT lol, i have got a dump valve but heard mixed reviews. Some people thinks improves performance and some people think actually makes the performance worse. What do you reckon? you owned your tt for long? some people annoy me saying my car is a hairdressers car then you take them for a spin and they sh1t themselves haha.


----------



## Adam-tt (Apr 3, 2010)

Lol they are hairdressers cars especially them soft top ones :-D
Dump valve will cause fault codes you want a diverter valve which dumps the air back in to the system forge 007 is what most use


----------



## Basscube (Jan 2, 2012)

Well mine doesnt show fault codes but makes the dumping sound so could already be what you describe lol. How rude lol.


----------



## V6RUL (May 28, 2009)

Welcome.
Charlie [vagmeisTTer] is your local rep and he is running a roadster too.
He could be your new BF.
Steve


----------



## Basscube (Jan 2, 2012)

I see so seeing as i drive a roadster i must be gay? lol


----------



## V6RUL (May 28, 2009)

Basscube said:


> I see so seeing as i drive a roadster i must be gay? lol


BF=best friend
He is a nice guy who is an active member on here.
Not all roadster drivers are gay, just the ones that admit it.
Steve


----------



## Basscube (Jan 2, 2012)

i see but BF also means boyfriend lol.


----------



## SAJ77 (Nov 16, 2008)

Crying out for spacers...


----------



## Basscube (Jan 2, 2012)

Always been a bit weary of spacers seen as i had a wheel come of at 90mph and it was dodgy spacers that were the problem


----------



## T3RBO (Dec 9, 2003)

Welcome to the forum 

For events, discounts and other benefits including a fantastic quarterly magazine, have a look at joining
the TT Owners Club

Click on below link to view the site

http://www.ttoc.co.uk


----------



## TT4PJ (May 5, 2004)

Hiya,
Only ever had one idiot ask if I was a hairdresser and I shut him up, well (almost) when I told him "No I am a plumber". He then said "A plumber could not afford a car like that". He then shut up totally when I said "You can if your a really good plumber"


----------



## Adam-tt (Apr 3, 2010)

now that im on the pc i could have a proper look at the car it does look rather nice  im pretty sure the 310-350 mtm conversion came with a different inlet manifold but i might be wrong

also you need to give that engine bay a good clean


----------



## Basscube (Jan 2, 2012)

Well like I say I am not saying it us defo a MTM 350bhp conversion. Even though that's what the previous said. All I know for sure is it has a different exhaust system, carbon induction kit a front mounted intercooler and a nice MTM folder lol. It goes pretty well though. I plan to get it rolling roll'd ASAP as I want an experts opinion in what exactly has been done and what sort of power it's pushing 8)

Haha thats funny about being a good plumber lol I love mk 2's just can't afford one


----------



## Adam-tt (Apr 3, 2010)

keep an eye on the events section there might be another rolling road day in the next month or so


----------



## Basscube (Jan 2, 2012)

Sounds good


----------



## Charlie (Dec 15, 2006)

Welcome to the forum buddy, there are lots of us in the MK area, keep an eye out for me, you can't miss mine it is a Misano red TTR with a black hardtop, black wheels, bonnet bra and ared/black chequer smoothed bootlid 

I can also supply lots of parts, spares and modifications too 

Charlie


----------



## 4ndrew (May 9, 2011)

Was the previous owner a member on here? Nice looking car


----------



## Basscube (Jan 2, 2012)

Charlie said:


> Welcome to the forum buddy, there are lots of us in the MK area, keep an eye out for me, you can't miss mine it is a Misano red TTR with a black hardtop, black wheels, bonnet bra and ared/black chequer smoothed bootlid
> 
> I can also supply lots of parts, spares and modifications too
> 
> Charlie


Sounds lush mate any pics ? Where in Mk u from?


----------



## Basscube (Jan 2, 2012)

4ndrew said:


> Was the previous owner a member on here? Nice looking car


Not sure but he lives in Bedford. Nice bloke.,


----------



## kazinak (Mar 23, 2010)

to make 350 you will need a bigger turbo, not sure if your car has it by the look of your picture :lol:


----------



## Basscube (Jan 2, 2012)

Well like I say it's what previous owner told me. Will get it rolling rolled soon.


----------

